# Plant Problems



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Wanted to know if there was something I could do about this?
Black dots on leafs I thought it was algea but when i tried to clean it didn't come off.







Brownish color Think its from lack of Iron and Potassium but i added the flourish nutrients for about 2 weeks and no changes







I was also wondering why the tops of this plant is a bright green and the middle to bottom looks like its dead almost (The plant in the back)







Any help would be greaatly appreciated


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

The swords are most likely getting holes in the leaves because it might be an emerged grown leaf. It will be replaced eventually. -if that's the case

You can try to brush the leaf with an old toothbrush. Take it out of the water and brush it, see if that helps. If not, it's a pretty common thing with _Anubias_ spiecies older leaves.

Just give them what they want, and that's all you can do


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i would say the leaf that is dieing should be sniped off because it well only rot more in time,,,as for the lower parts of the plants browning,,(what size tank ya got and whats the lights over it like..?)


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

cueball said:


> i would say the leaf that is dieing should be sniped off because it well only rot more in time,,,as for the lower parts of the plants browning,,(what size tank ya got and whats the lights over it like..?)


20g tall 2x18w 6700k T-8


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and thats alot of light but what do i know ill let some of the experts help ya..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Did a new leaf start to grow at the base of your sword yet? if so, do as Cue says, and prune it at the base, and be careful not to snip the new ones off


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks guys will do.


----------

